# Using a European Computer in the US?



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

A friend of the family just came from France to live with my parents. 

She bought a up/down voltage converter to use with her French desk top computer here in the US but when we get everything plugged in the computer does nothing. The monitor comes on but says it's "going to sleep" right a way so I assume it's getting juice.

Does anyone have any experience with using European computers here?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There should be no need to use a step down converter, All mine have all had 2 way switches already built in.
One is for 110v here in the USA and switched it goes to 220v, already built into the desktop machine. Even this IMac has the the 2 way switch one way for 110v flip the switch and it goes to 220v.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

So there's a switch on the computer itself? Hmm...

If there is a switch, then all I would need is an adapter for the plug?


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Prickle said:


> So there's a switch on the computer itself? Hmm...
> 
> If there is a switch, then all I would need is an adapter for the plug?



not for the computer, just an US style cord. It will plug right into the back of the computer power supply.

The monitor will need a voltage converter however


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Prickle said:


> So there's a switch on the computer itself? Hmm...
> *
> Yes you may have to look very closely for it.
> As it may even be just behind where the cord plugs into the back of the desktop.
> ...


 * But for the monitor you will need a power convertor though as the post above mentioned.*


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Gotcha.... as I was working through it in my head how to plug everything in it seemed like the monitor would still need the converter. Thank you for confirming.

I think I have an extra US style cord for the computer she can use.

Thank you, this has been very helpful.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

The switch was under a sticker. I switched it over to 115v, changed the cord to US style, plugged it in, turned it on (or tried to) ... and nada. 

I wonder if the computer was damaged in transit.


----------

